# Risk Taking



## debodun (Dec 8, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=stay in bed, 10=jump off a cliff without a parachute), how much of a risk taker are you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

Hmm....  well I wasn't always a risk taker, but after about age 40 I figured I won't live forever, so just GO FOR IT.  I guess I'm about an 8.5.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

A born coward the only risk taking occurred under the influence, so a1.5...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 8, 2015)

Me, too, Ralphy. 1.5


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm the opposite Annie..  I was more of a risk taker when I was younger..  I've become more careful with age.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 8, 2015)

17.6 .............


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

As a young man= 10
As an old man= 1


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Ralphy, you fibber! You would need to be at least a three to dare to post on this forum!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Hoss, you go!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I think I am a seven--would be higher, but I am afraid of heights, and I am claustrophobic. Other than that, bring it on!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

Deathly afraid of heights, centipedes, my own driving, other peoples driving. In my twenties I could easily drive on the turnpike, while eating lunch...5 1/2


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2015)

I guess it depends on what it is.  I used to be about a 2 but now I'm old and brave so it's a 4 or 5.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Physical risk? Always been a 1. I do eat things I drop on the floor though, not to mention my shirt, the bed, etc. I don't pay attention to the latest bulletins about things that will kill me if I eat them either. So by choice, maybe I should call myself a 2 or 3.  Now; every step that I take is a risk. So I'm probably an 8, but not by choice.


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2015)

As a police officer, we take a risk every time that we go through a closed door after a bad guy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

One of my hobbies is walking down dark alleys with $100 bills sticking out of my pockets and whistling.

So, about 11 ... 

But when it comes to women? I'd say -3.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

One thing is that Callie is both my big teddy bear and my body guard. When I'm with him I could go up to an 8 only because he can't kill centipedes.


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm barely a one.......I don't take risks and I'm pretty much scared of my own shadow.

What was that ??.......did you hear it ??.......there it is again !.......oh my, what are we gonna do ??


----------



## Kitties (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm probably a 2. I do go to work, leave the apartment but I'm not a risk taker in any way. I usually feel like things don't work out for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Ike, are you wearing your silly hat again? I suspect you are probably disgustingly fearless about many things. Wild animals quake in their furry/slithery little skins when you pass by, I know I do. Shiver


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

I hold onto the railings when I use the stairs but I frequently leave my car and house unlocked.
Let's split the difference and say 5 for risk taking.


----------



## Lon (Dec 8, 2015)

As one that has Bungy Jumped, Sky Dived, White Water (force 5) Rafting, Zip Lined, I would rate myself a 8.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeez Lon, what would  be a nine--cliff diving in Hawaii where they have those memorials to divers who perished on the rocks below? you are a true adventurer-nerves of steel. I salute your courage. I need a drink just contemplating it, salut!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2015)

Depends on what it is. I just came home from a bridge game at which I bid much too timidly. On the other hand, when my late husband and I retired, we moved all the way across the country to our dream location, just
because we wanted to. People thought we were crazy, but we loved it there and stay 18 years.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2015)

8, maybe 8 1/2


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 8, 2015)

-2.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm the opposite Annie..  I was more of a risk taker when I was younger..  I've become more careful with age.



Me, too, QS.  I think it may be the result of discovering that we really are NOT bulletproof, no matter what we thought in our youth.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm probably about a 5 or a 6, higher depending on what it is.  I'm not nuts, but not a scairdy cat, either.  When it comes to big fat fuzzy spiders, though, I'm a solid 0.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Smart, Philly, Wimmin are more deadly by far!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I take more risks now that I am no longer responsible for anyone but me. Besides, I don't want to rust out.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2015)

Not much anymore, maybe 4-5.  Did all my big risk taking when I was younger and now there is really no reason.  My biggest risky business now is shopping online or maybe trying out a new recipe -- woo hoo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd say around a 5, I'm not crazy but have done some risky things in my day, all well worth it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Physical risk? Always been a 1. I do eat things I drop on the floor though, not to mention my shirt, the bed, etc. I don't pay attention to the latest bulletins about things that will kill me if I eat them either. So by choice, maybe I should call myself a 2 or 3.  Now; every step that I take is a risk. So I'm probably an 8, but not by choice.



Underock, I love your reasoning.   I was going to say a low number, like 1, but this way of thinking has me up to a 3 already.  I probably do take some physical risks out of necessity.   Maybe a 5?


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> As one that has Bungy Jumped, Sky Dived, White Water (force 5) Rafting, Zip Lined, I would rate myself a 8.



Gotta' give you your due. :applause2:

Where do you rate yourself on the lucky scale?


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 8, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Underock, I love your reasoning.   I was going to say a low number, like 1, but this way of thinking has me up to a 3 already.  I probably do take some physical risks out of necessity.   Maybe a 5?



Thank you, Nancy. As "seniors", we are all in this together. I'm sure you're younger than I. Certainly prettier. If we survive everything else, eventually just closing our eyes becomes a risk. 

Meanwhile..:banana:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

Both my boys love sky diving...me, just being on a regular air flight...how many drinks before you have to cut me off?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

I wasn't just thinking of physical risks when I said 8.5.  I have done white water rafting and kayaking, sea kayaked, won't bungy jump, but would do sky diving even though I'm afraid of heights.  But I was thinking of other kinds of risks - my first trip out of the US was alone and I rented a car - safe country though as it was Ireland.  Moved out of the US permanently.  Married a Scot I met online.  I would say agreeing to go live in somewhat primitive conditions in Uganda for 2 years was risky and brave.  So I'll stick with 8 or 8.5.


----------



## joan321 (Dec 8, 2015)

Well I have taken risks all my life, especially with guys, but now, at 80 I guess its time to cool it down from an 8 to about a 4!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Joan, you are a hoot!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Brave and adventurous Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

Joan, didn't you know the rule is you don't slow down until 100?


----------



## Manatee (Dec 8, 2015)

My bones are too old for anything risky.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Brave and adventurous Annie.



After being a wimp most of my life I decided that 'safe' was boring.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Manatee, some of the greatest adventures taken are in one's mind--often high risk, but with a huge payoff. Senior minds are tough! Growing old ain't for sissies, takes strength and courage to travel to the end of one's life. Some of the bravest and most 

inspiring people I have ever met were/are in their eighties and nineties. They retain their humanity and sense of humour until the end. Leave a legacy of love and respect behind. Without even knowing it, they were/are mentors to many of us hoping for  

wings to lift us above the fear of our own mortality. They risked everything to remain who they were/are,  regardless of physical decline/limitations. I hope I have half their courage when it is my turn. One lady, a veteran of WW2, is marvelous in providing  support to older vets who are still struggling with "their war." she is ninety one, and in a wheelchair.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

True, Shali.  As I said, risks doesn't have to mean physical.


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think I am a seven--would be higher, but I am afraid of heights, and *I am claustrophobic*. Other than that, bring it on!



Are you serious about that? I should not be surprised, though, given the "early-on' events. Still, it's a subject I often wonder about. My nephew's wife could not stay with us: the bedroom was too confining (14 ft. by 20ft.) 280 sq. ft. Yet, she can ride in a car......get in an elevator.....what actually defines Claustrophobia?   imp


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Physical risk? Always been a 1. *I do eat things I drop on the floor though, not to mention my shirt, the bed*, etc. I don't pay attention to the latest bulletins about things that will kill me if I eat them either. So by choice, maybe I should call myself a 2 or 3.  Now; every step that I take is a risk. So I'm probably an 8, but not by choice.



You EAT your shirt, the bed....?? Small wonder little phases you!   Ha!   imp


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

911 said:


> As a police officer, we take a risk every time that we go through a closed door after a bad guy.



And most often, ya don't know the guy preceding you is a bad guy, until he proves it!   imp


----------



## IKE (Dec 9, 2015)

I never knew I was even a little bit claustrophobic till I was in my mid 40's and had to have a MRI done on my shoulder. The gal slid me up in that thing and I only lasted two minutes max and that was a fight......I had to be pulled out and reschedule with IV sedation.

I've had to have two more MRI's since and they've both been done with IV sedation.


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2015)

IKE said:


> I never knew I was even a little bit claustrophobic till I was in my mid 40's and had to have a MRI done on my shoulder. The gal slid me up in that thing and I only lasted two minutes max and that was a fight......I had to be pulled out and reschedule with IV sedation.
> 
> I've had to have two more MRI's since and they've both been done with IV sedation.




When I have an MRI done, I put on the headphones and listen to music, (my choice, but they have all genres) and then close my eyes and have the technician put a folded towel over my eyes. That pretty much allows me to kind of be in my own world for 45 minutes.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2015)

Ike, I would need IV sedation also, noo way am I going in that box otherwise.


----------



## IKE (Dec 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, I would need IV sedation also, noo way am I going in that box otherwise.



Good morning.

Maybe it's partially a not being in control thing also.......I actually tried getting in a small hall coat closet after the first MRI and I was fine.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2015)

Bonjour! I hear you Ike. I panic if I am ever in an enclosed space where I can't get out.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Dec 9, 2015)

more risk as I have aged.  With the exception of financial and alcohol.
Still jump on a motorbike every summer, have zip lined, have travelled abroad to meet a handful of strangers in another country, still have ties to the biker world, still love to jump in the car and take to the open road.  Still camp, still hike the woods, still live in the city (lol).  I would put me at a healthy 8.


----------



## Lon (Dec 9, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Gotta' give you your due. :applause2:
> 
> Where do you rate yourself on the lucky scale?



About a five I guess------I have never had good or bad luck of any significance.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2015)

It's sad, even something like roller skating. I used to enjoy that even just running into walls to stop. But the idea of breaking something significant...haven't skated for quite some time. Even the oldest taught me to ride his skateboard centuries ago...same thing, yes I'm more afraid. Too bad though, I'll often see kids practicing. Would that be so cool if I could stop my car and take a skateboard and show them how it's done?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2015)

I've always been a Big risk taker...I've travelled widely on my own, worked and lived in several different countries on my own , learned new languages ...driven fast cars and motorbikes  both here and abroad, climbed mountains, .....and loads of other risky adventures that are too numerous to mention...so all my life even with my fear of heights..I'd say I've been a 9...without question!! However, since my accident in July this year..I've been a little more canny , and tend to think before I do anything...so although  I still fly , drive...and take risks a lot in all different ways ...I'm a little bit more careful when it comes to anything too physical, so in the last year I've probably dropped to a 6...


----------



## Agman (Dec 9, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> more risk as I have aged.  With the exception of financial and alcohol.
> Still jump on a motorbike every summer, have zip lined, have travelled abroad to meet a handful of strangers in another country, still have ties to the biker world, still love to jump in the car and take to the open road.  Still camp, still hike the woods, still live in the city (lol).  I would put me at a healthy 8.


*
Same here, fish.  I spend as much time as I can on my road bikes, my dirt bike, and my tractors and love every minute.  Also play racquetball in the Senior Olympics and it gets pretty intense on the court.  Everything can change very quickly, as you know, so I take every opportunity to do the things that really let my soul come out to breathe.  Give me an 8 on this one.   *


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> About a five I guess------I have never had good or bad luck of any significance.



No bad luck is good luck. No one gets this far without a huge amount of good luck. We are all miracle winners of that first swim off to begin with.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Dec 10, 2015)

Agman said:


> *
> Same here, fish.  I spend as much time as I can on my road bikes, my dirt bike, and my tractors and love every minute.  Also play racquetball in the Senior Olympics and it gets pretty intense on the court.  Everything can change very quickly, as you know, so I take every opportunity to do the things that really let my soul come out to breathe.  Give me an 8 on this one.   *



Agman you are so right, everything can change very quickly.  This past summer I took a spectacular spill on my bicycle and it laid me up for 3 months with fractured ribs and hip.  But I will return to the trails again next summer.  The key is to keep moving and enjoy life.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2015)

IKE said:


> I never knew I was even a little bit claustrophobic till I was in my mid 40's and had to have a MRI done on my shoulder. The gal slid me up in that thing and I only lasted two minutes max and that was a fight......I had to be pulled out and reschedule with IV sedation.
> 
> I've had to have two more MRI's since and they've both been done with IV sedation.



Tho a bit claustrophobic, I do OK with normal things, like small elevators and such, but I don't think I would last in that tube, either.  I'd have the great and venerable granddaddy of all panic attacks.  That tube thing is too much like a coffin.


----------

